# Best High End Foundation?



## PBunnieP (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I've been saving up and saving up for this [Sephora opens in vancouver this summer!] and I'm looking for a new foundation. I'm willing to splurge for just this once so i'm thinking of trying out something high-end but there are so many options! Bobbi Brown, Nars, Estee Lauder, Laura Mercier, Chanel, Dior, Prescriptives, Lancome.... 
I had looked forward to Armani Luminous Silk but its $62Cad + tax (12%) and I just can't do that yet.

High-end ones that I already own:
MUFE F&B
MUFE HD
MUFE Matte Velvet
Dior Skin Nude
MAC F&B
MAC SFF

I'm looking for one that COVERS WELL, semi-matte or dewy finish and skin-safe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Any other suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Combo Skin
Acne Prone
NC 20-ish 

Lets hear 'em ladies!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 22, 2009)

i love estee lauder double wear foundation its my fav


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 22, 2009)

I like my BE. Stays on all day. Covers well (i spray my face with fix + first). And im not allergic!!! YAY


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 22, 2009)

Some of the ones you've listed do provide fuller coverage. I think it's more about application. If you use a 190 brush first to do a light coat and then use a dense brush, like the 239 patted on any problem areas, you could get the coverage you want. Or use an angled dense brush, like one for eyebrows, and apply with that and blend out with a 239 or similar, you would get even better coverage.


----------



## preciouscharm (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_I like my BE. Stays on all day. Covers well (i spray my face with fix + first). And im not allergic!!! YAY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I do the same, BE will always be my go to foundation!


----------



## PBunnieP (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Some of the ones you've listed do provide fuller coverage. I think it's more about application. If you use a 190 brush first to do a light coat and then use a dense brush, like the 239 patted on any problem areas, you could get the coverage you want. Or use an angled dense brush, like one for eyebrows, and apply with that and blend out with a 239 or similar, you would get even better coverage._

 
Thanks for the tips! Yeah, I know MUFE HD and Matte Velvet are supposed to be high coverage. But there's always something wrong with all the foundations that own....never quite satisfied. I'm always up to try something else to see if its better


----------



## Little Addict (Apr 22, 2009)

nars oil-free foundation. 
i haven't used it in a while since i got a few testers of it but I remember absolutely loving it since it covered all of my acne and redness w/out concealer.


----------



## miss_bailey (Apr 22, 2009)

For combo skin:
NARS Balanced 
Chanel Teint Innocence


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Apr 25, 2009)

MUFE DuoMat!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 25, 2009)

If you have access to NARS, try sampling their Balanced or Oil Free foundations.  I really like the oil free formula - lovely texture and colours.

I also like Laura Mercier's liquid foundations.  If you are looking for something with a more satin/dewy finish, the oil-free may not give you the finish you want.  The moisturizing foundation has a gorgeous finish.


----------



## Lola* (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PBunnieP* 

 
_ 
Combo Skin
Acne Prone
NC 20-ish _

 
snap...my skin's the same and NC20 is the best MAC match I can get. 

I started using Dior Forever Extreme Wear foundation a few months ago...it's the best foundation I think I've ever used...good coverage without being too heavy...it's really great, you get that lovely natural dewy look & it's SPF25. I use 010 every day and if I'm going out at night I often use 020...definietely try it out...if you're NC20 you'll probably be 010 or 020 I'd say....I'm so happy I found this foundation...I cannot recommend it enough! 

Use a 187 brush to apply and it lasts forever!!!


----------



## lumiere (Apr 25, 2009)

Try Estee Lauder Doublewear, the coverage is perfect; the only downside is that it may be too heavy for summer.

Just curious, what was wrong with the diorskin nude? I'm also about NC20, combo skin and acne prone, and it worked out pretty well for me (only problem was that it didn't last as long as doublewear)


----------



## PBunnieP (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lumiere* 

 
_Try Estee Lauder Doublewear, the coverage is perfect; the only downside is that it may be too heavy for summer.

Just curious, what was wrong with the diorskin nude? I'm also about NC20, combo skin and acne prone, and it worked out pretty well for me (only problem was that it didn't last as long as doublewear)_

 
Well there was nothing SIGNIFICANTLY wrong with Dior Skin Nude and in fact it is one of the BEST i've ever tried. However, like you said, it doesn't last ALL day [i have long school days]. Other than that, I guess I just wanna try something new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to see if there is something better.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Apr 26, 2009)

I love YSL and Guerlain foundations!! They don't oxydize, and stay on forever!


----------



## cleung341 (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_bailey* 

 
_For combo skin:
NARS Balanced 
Chanel Teint Innocence_

 

I second the Chanel Teint Innocence. I just discovered it and I love how it feels on the skin. It covers just right without feeling cakey. Might want to the Matte one that they have to offer also. I'm an NC20 and my color is cameo.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 26, 2009)

origins next of skin!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Apr 27, 2009)

i`m nc 20 , combo and acne prone, love estee lauder double wear and mac hyper real. For the girls who are also nc 20 and wear EL double wear what shade do you use, I use ecru and i don`t found it to be a perfect match though i would love to found a perfect match


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_*If you have access to NARS, try sampling their Balanced or Oil Free foundations.*  I really like the oil free formula - lovely texture and colours.

I also like Laura Mercier's liquid foundations.  If you are looking for something with a more satin/dewy finish, the oil-free may not give you the finish you want.  The moisturizing foundation has a gorgeous finish._

 
I was just coming in the recommend the NARS Oil-Free.  It has a nice semi-matte finish and nice medium coverage.


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 27, 2009)

I was going to say Make Up For Ever HD but you already own that
Good luck with your hunt!


----------



## MissResha (Apr 27, 2009)

i tried a sample of the $56 Chanel Mat Lumiere foundation and i was really impressed.


i'm really itchin to try the Laura Mercier stuff.


----------

